# صور مار شربل



## لورا العراقية(الالقوشية) (20 فبراير 2006)




----------



## blackguitar (21 فبراير 2006)

*لورا متدينا فكره عن مار شربل عشان معرفهوش*


----------



## ارووجة (12 أكتوبر 2006)

مرسي ليكي على الصورة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## بدر اغاجون (26 ديسمبر 2006)

مار شربل قديس حبيس من لبنان


----------



## †gomana† (29 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا عالصورة
ربنا معاكى


----------



## alba_soft (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور مار شربل*

بعد اذن صاحبة الموضوع اتيت لكم بسيرته العطرة منقولة من أحد المواقع
عيد القديس شربل في الأحد الثالث من شهر ‏تموز‏‏ ‏.

ولد القديس شربل في 8 ايار 1828، في بقاع كفرا من لبنان الشمالي، في أعلى قرية من لبنان. ابوه انطون مخلوف وامه بريجيتا عُرفا بتقواهما الصحيحة.

ترك يوسف بيت ابيه بعمر الثالث والعشرين وقصد الترهّب في الرهبانية المارونية اللبنانية. دخل الابتداء في دير سيدة ميفوق، ثم انتقل الى دير مار مارون عنايا حيث اتم عامه الثاني من الابتداء. عينه الرؤساء تلميذا فأُرسِلَ إلى دير كفيفان حيث قصى ست سنوات في درس الفلسفة واللاهوت وتربى هناك على ايدي رهبان قديسين، خاصة الآب نعمة الله الحرديني، المعروف "بقديس كفيفان". رسمه كاهنا، في بكركي، المطران يوسف المريض في 23 تموز 1859.

أقام الأب شربل في دير مار مارون عنايا، بعد سيامته، مدة 16 عاماً، متمرساً بأسمى الفضائل الرهبانية. ولا سيما فضيلتي التواضع والطاعة.

وقد اجرى الله على يده في الدير آيات باهرة، منها "آية السراج" الذي ملأه له الخادم ماءً بدل الزيت، فأضاء له ساعات صلاته الليلية.

طلب من رؤسائه، بالهام الله، الاستحباس في محبسة دير عنايا، فأذنوا له بذلك عام 1875، حيث قضى فيها 23 سنة.

لقد اطلق العنان، في المحبسة، لكل رغائب قلبه السخي العطاء. فضاعف اعماله التقشفية وزاد شغفاً بالتأمل والصلاة والاستغراق بالله، حتى اصبح "انسانا سكران بالله"... ومن تقشفاته انه كان يركع على طبق من قصب ذي حروف شائكة. يلبس المسح على جسده، ينام قليلاً ويصلّي كثيراً ويعمل في الحقل عمل اليد بموجب قانون الحبساء.

وما لبث ان انتشر عرف قداسته، فأخذ الناس يقصدونه لينالوا بركته ويلتمسوا منه شفاء امراضهم وخصب مواسمهم.

وقد اجرى الله على يده آيات عديدة في حياته.

وعام 1898، في الأسبوع السابق لعيد الميلاد، شرع الحبيس يتلو القداس كعادته. فما ان تلا كلام التقديس وبلغ الى رفعة الكاس والقربان، تاليا صلاة "يا ابا الحق"، حتى اصابه عارض الفالج، فاستمر رافعاً الكأس والقربان واصابعه متشنجة عليه. تمكن رفيقه الأب مكاريوس من نزع الكأس والقربان من يديه وحمله الى غرفته. قاسى اوجاعاً مرة، مده ثمانية ايام، دون ان ينقطع عن اتمام قداسه، الى ان اسلم روحه بكل هدوء مساء عيد الميلاد عام 1898.

دُفِنَ الأب شربل في مقبرة الدير العمومية. وقد شاهد اهلُ الجوار ليلة دفنه نورا يتلألأ فوق ضريحه، وتكرر ظهور النور طوال 45 ليلة.

ولكثرة الخوارق، أذن البطريرك الياس الحويك بفتح قبره، فوُجدَ جسمهُ سالماً من الفساد، وجرى من خاصرته دم ممزوج بماء، واخذ جثمانه ينضح عرقاً دموياً.

أُعيد جثمانه الى قبر جديد عام 1926.

وسنة 1950، في 22 نيسان، كشفت على الجثمان لجنتان طبيّة وكنسية. بان جثمانه سليماً صحيحاً، كما كان قبلاً، مغموراً بدمه الراشح منه.

وانتشر خبر هذه الظاهرة، فتهافت الناس ألوفاً الى الدير. فتكاثرت حول الضريح حوادث الشفاء من امراض متنوعة مستعصية. فضج لبنان والعالم بأخبار هذه الحوادث الخارقة، وتماوج الزوار في اروقة الدير كبحر زاخر، مصلين، تائبين، خاشعين.

وعام 1965، في ختام المجمع الفاتيكاني الثاني، رفعه قداسة البابا بولس السادس الى شرف الاكرام على المذابح وأحصاه في مصاف الطوباويين. وقد تشيّدت على اسمه كينسةٌ في عنايا، قرب ضريحه، تُعدّ اليوم من اجمل كنائس الشرق.

وقد اعلن قداسة البابا بولس السادس نفسه الطوباوي شربل قديساً في التاسع من شهر تشرين الأول 1977.

صلاة القديس شربل تكون معنا. آمين

 من عجائب القديس شربل  

الجراد.

قبل اختراع الوسائل الحديثة في مكافحة الجراد، كان آفة الزرع الكبرى في الشرق الأوسط. فهذه الدوبيات النهمة كانت تأتي من الجنوب اسراباً كثيفة، يعقب مرورها قحطٌ في لبنان! لم تكن تترك، حيث تقع، عشباً ولا ورقاً ولا قشراً على شجر. ألم تكن هي إحدى الضربات المنزلة بفرعون على زمان موسى؟ بلادنا لا تزال تذكر، بألم شديد، مأساة المجاعة التي ازكاها مرور هذه الدوبيات الرعناء أبان حرب 1914 – 1918، تلك المأساة التي زادها هولاً جور الأتراك وجعلها تودي بحياة نحو نصف مليون لبناني جوعاً!...

قال حبيس ميفوق، الأب سمعان الأهمجي، في الأب شربل وحادثة الجراد:

"عام 1885، دهمت اسراب من الجراد، تكاد تحجب الشمس، حقول عنايا والقرى المجاورة. كان لا بدّ من ان تتلف جميع الزروع والأغراس. في غمرة هذا الخطر المحدق، امر الرئيس الأب شربل بأن يبارك ماء ويرش به الحقول.

صدع الحبيس بالأمر: فكل حقل رُشّ بالماء نجا من فتك الجراد. ومن ثم هرع اهالي اهمج الى عنايا يطلبون ماء باركه الحبيس، ورشوا به حقولهم فسلمت هي ايضاً من الضرر. وحينما آن وقت الحصاد، قدم نحو مئة شخص من قرية اهمج وحصدوا زرع الدير مجاناً، عرفاناً بالجميل."

من جميع القرى المجاورة، كان الفلاحون يتهافتون متوردين ماءً مباركاً من صومعة شربل. كان لهذا الماء فاعلية طرد الفئران، والجرذان، والحشرات السامة والضارة بدود الحرير، او بمستودعات المؤن.

يدٌ ترتفع بالبركة على كأس ماء فتتفجر ذراته طاقاتٍ خيّرات معجزات، ذلك مفعول "كيمياء"  القداسة. هلاّ يرعوي مفجرو الذرات، مدركين فاعلية روح الله في الكائنات؟

قراءة عن القديس شربل  

وديع صبور

طريق القديس شاذ عن طريق الناس. لذا تحوم حوله الشبهات وتتسلم الألسن دعوى الحكم عليه.

بعض رهبان عنايا ما كانوا ليتورعوا عن ممازحة شربل وغربلة سلوكه احياناً، وامتحان صبره.

"ذات يوم، قال نخله الحسيني في شهادته أمام القضاء، كان الرهبان والعملة يوقدون ناراً في اتون، وكان الأب شربل يعمل معهم. عن للآب روكز أن يمزح فقال: اتفقنا كلنا، بحيث خلص الحطب، ندبك بالنار، كون مستعد." في الحال، جثا الأب شربل وأجاب: "الله يقدرني ع الطاعه." انهال الحاضرون على الأب روكز باللوم، فخجل وأسرع يطلب منه الغفران. أما الأب شربل فأجابه ببساطة: "الله يغفر للكل".

المزاح الرخيص مع القديسين غالباً ما ينقلب على أصحابه! مع أن سلاح هؤلاء القديسين ليس سوى محبة واحترام.

ولكن، من قال أن القديسين لا يعرفون، في الظرف المناسب، ان يملحوا الحديث بنكتة؟

رجلٌ قد أضاع، ذات يوم، "ضبوة" نبغ وأخذ بالبحث عنها. قال له بعض الرهبان مداعبين: "ضبوتك أخدا هالراهب العم ينكش بالحوش. اسمو بونا شربل." أسرع الرجل إلى الأب شربل وقال بحدة: "عطيني الضبوي، انت سرقتا. الرهبان شافوك."

بعد تفكير قصير، أجابه الأب شربل:

"شايف هالصخر، بآخر الحوش؟ هادا لو زمان هون وما حدا سرقو!"

كان ذلك يعني أن شخصاً له عادة التدخين يمكنه، دون سواه، أن يسرق "ضبوة" تبغ... حينئذٍ فهم الرجل أنه كان مخدوعاً، فاعتذر.

"عاشرت الأب شربل سنتين، يقول الأب إبراهيم الحصروني، ولم أره أبداً محتداً ولا آنست منه أدنى تذمر على الإطلاق. مهما يرد عليه من الله أو من البشر يقتبله بصبر وسكينة. وكان مبتلياً بداء القولنج، ربما المغص الكلوي، فينتابه متواتراً ولا يستعمل له أي علاج، بل كان يتحمل مضض آلامه بصبر عجيب مجتهداً في إخفاء ألمه هذا عن ناظريه.

وكنت مرة أفلح في كرم المحبسة، وكان الأب شربل يعمل معي. عند الضحى آنست منه تململاً خفياً فسألت الأب مكاريوس عنه، فقال لي: قد انتابه دور المغص، فشفقت عليه وتقدمت إليه ارجوه أن  يرتاح فأبى أن يغادرنا، بل ثبت معنا سحابة النهار مكباً على العمل باجتهاد زائد كأنه ناعم بتمام العافية.

ولما باشرنا طعام الغداء، قلت للأب مكاريوس:

- عيط لبونا شربل يجي ياكل معنا، حرام.

- بعدان يبقى ياكل وحدو.

عند الأصيل أطلقنا البقر ترعى. وتوجهت إلى حيث كان إبريق الماء لاشرب. فرأيت الأب شربل الحبيس يأكل ضلوع الفرفحين المتروكة منا وهي توازي أقلام الرصاص ثخانة. اغرورقت عيناي بالدموع من هذا المنظر، وانحيت باللائمة على الأب مكاريوس قائلاً له:

- حرام عليك تتركو ياكل ضلاع الفرفحين. شي بيوجع القلب!

- هيدي عادتو، هيك بيحب ياكل مبسوط. تركو يدبر حالو.

وقد عاينته مرة ينقل القندول من أسفل الحرج إلى جفافي الكرم، حاملاً على ظهره حملة ثقيلة جداً ويصعد بها إلى المحبسة. فأخذتني هزة الإشفاق وقلت:

- عجيب هالختيار، شو عندو صبر، غريب هالكاهن قديشو وديع وجلود !"

  كم هي بليغة صادقة كلمة سفر الأمثال: "الطويل الأناة خير من الجبار والذي يسود على روحه أفضل ممن يأخذ المدن" (16 :32)!
.صلاة إلى القديس شربل    

أيها الإله الممجّد بقدّيسيه مجداً لا نهايةَ لهُ،

يا مَنِ استهويتَ قلبَ الأب شربل فاعتنق الحياة النسكيّة،

ومنحته النعمة والقدرة على التجرّد عن العالم،

بالفضائل الرهبانيّة، العفّة والطاعة والفقر:

نسألك أن تمنحنا نعمة أن نحبّكَ ونخدمكَ

كما أحبّكَ هو وخدمَكَ.

أيها الإله القدير،

يا مَن أذعتَ قُوِّة شفاعة القديس شربل

بعجائب ونعم شتى،

إمنحنا بشفاعتهِ النعْمة التي نلتمسها،

فنشكرك ونمّجدك إلى الأبد. آمين.
سلام المسيح مع جميعكم​


----------



## أرزنا (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور مار شربل*

*سلام المسيح*

*شكرا لكم والله يحميكم بشافعة مار شربل*


----------



## friendlove (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور مار شربل*

*شكرا يا لورا على الصور
 وانت يا alba_soft على تعريفنا بية 
وعلى معلوماتك المفيدة 
ربنا يباركم*​


----------



## ra.mi62 (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور مار شربل*

ميرسي صورة حلوة كتير


----------



## ra.mi62 (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور مار شربل*

يسوع يباركك على الصورة:yaka:


----------



## ارسطو (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور مار شربل*

شكرا لصاحب الصور ولمن عرفنا بمار شربل


----------



## املا (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور مار شربل*

شكرا فعلا حلوين و خاصه انو صعب تلاقي صور لمار شربل


----------



## اميره الحياه (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صور مار شربل*

عيد  مار شربل  دفق  النور من مثوى الحي الفادي احيانا بعد اليل  قد اهوي كاد يمحو دنيانا يا وجه الفادي دفق   حبا ونور اخصب  المعمور مثوى شربل  الحبيس مغمور  با لنور  الحي يا وجه  قديس اطبع فينا الوجه الحي دفق  الدهر الفاني في الاكوان  نورا للدهر الثاني  كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## اميره الحياه (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صور مار شربل*

كثير حلو  ربنا يبارك


----------



## vetaa (11 أغسطس 2008)

قديس عظيم
شفاعته تكون معانا

شكرا ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## اميره الحياه (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صور مار شربل*

كثير حلو ربنا يبارك


----------



## amjad-ri (24 أغسطس 2008)

_*شكرا يا القوشية

على الصورة

بسمة كيانخ​*_


----------



## اميره الحياه (27 أغسطس 2008)

كثير حلو ربنا يبارك


----------

